# Oh no: Clippers sign Smush



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clipstonight12mar12,1,7704803.story



> The Clippers are interested in signing veteran point guard Smush Parker, waived recently by the Miami Heat, for the rest of the season, Clippers sources said.





> he two parties have had discussions, but as of Tuesday no deal had been reached.
> 
> Parker would probably be signed to the prorated veteran's minimum salary of $1.2 million.


:banghead: :dead: :nonono:  :thinking2: uke:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

:laugh::no:

I guess he could help you guys get closer to the number one pick.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

why am i not surprised...but like keaf sais, he might make us worse...which is all good with me...unless dumbleavy decides to trade our first round pick for mike miller...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

if we pick smush up i might just give up all hope for this organization

and i mean it this time


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

hahhaahahaha
hahahahahahahahahah

this is really funny, but i mean the years i saw him play with the lakers i personally saw him play good more often than he did bad, unless people bash on him so much becuz of his "off the court" issues
i say **** it why not whats the worse that can happen


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

Ya know, sometimes i think it might be better to just pay neighborhood kids to kick me in the balls a couple hours a day rather than read/watch anymore clippers stuff.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*



leidout said:


> Ya know, sometimes i think it might be better to just pay neighborhood kids to kick me in the balls a couple hours a day rather than read/watch anymore clippers stuff.


:lol:
hahahhahah

smush parker
i say if he is still in shape get hiM!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> i say **** it why not whats the worse that can happen


Oh boy...famous last words. He'll probably go Nancy Kerrigan on Elton Brand and keep him out another year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

When I saw:

Los Angeles Clippers (Board)
*Oh no: Clippers interested in...*
Today 06:24 PM Go to last post

I immediately knew it was Smush.. :laugh:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

He hasn't played in like 4 months, we can't be in shape.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*



NewAgeBaller said:


> When I saw:
> 
> Los Angeles Clippers (Board)
> *Oh no: Clippers interested in...*
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA SAME HERE!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

How in the hell does anybody still have interest in this guy. 
I know i used to like the guy when I first joined the boards if anyonoe remembers but damn...smush...im at a lost for words.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

I don't even get why, ignoring the fact that he sucks. The Clippers have Knight and Dickau doing a decent job, no need to bring in another person espeically Smush. When I saw that the Heat cut him I knew this would happen...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

If we're going to pick up garbage players at least let them be from the D-League ... this guy is a waste and it's not like he has untapped potential that a D-League player could have.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

hes got mad potential 









to suck your team out of life


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*



M-Blade said:


> If we're going to pick up garbage players at least let them be from the D-League ... this guy is a waste and it's not like he has untapped potential that a D-League player could have.


We got Fazekas & Barrett from the D-League and none of them get any playing time[Nick got time in the Mia game, but that's it]. 

I say why not, he'll add some major L's to us and who knows, he may actually be a good fit for our team since we need a PG that can score in our offensive system. Do I want him..no..but it's a no-risk gamble. Same with Green


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

I heard that it was rumored he was gay too..the first time i heard him talk i thought the same thing..nothing wrong with it I think it would be cool to have a gay guy on your team! haha


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*



Kekai said:


> I heard that it was rumored he was gay too..the first time i heard him talk i thought the same thing..nothing wrong with it I think it would be cool to have a gay guy on your team! haha


Im way ahead of you...

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/371122-smush-parker-gay.html


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

Oh no I think it is going to happen. Watching the game Lawler said something about he was going to join the team in Atlanta, didn't hear the whole thing but sounded like it is about to be down. :dead:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

It's official.



> _Press Release - _
> _The __Los Angeles Clippers__ today signed free agent guard William “Smush” Parker. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not released. _
> 
> _Parker appeared in nine games for the __Miami Heat__ in 2007-08, averaging 4.8 points, 1.7 assists and 2.1 rebounds per game before he was waived by the Heat on March 10. Parker has played in 255 career NBA games and has career averages of 9.2 points, 2.8 assists and 2.5 rebounds per game._


_http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/51398/20080312/clippers_sign_smush_parker/_


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Oh no: Clippers interested in Smush*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you made it up nobody would believe you...too funny


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

uke:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

what is wrong with you guy's (clippers)? move to some other location, you are embarrassing Los Angeles


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh **** it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> what is wrong with you guy's (clippers)? move to some other location, you are embarrassing Los Angeles


funny you say that about a guy that started for the lakers for two years :lol:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

wtf, why?????? AHHHH!! :banghead:

if it's a multi-year deal, i'm just gonna burn all my clippers crap and give up watching basketball completely.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least here is some good news, it is only for the remainder of the season. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers13mar13,1,7839031.story



> The Clippers signed guard Smush Parker to a contract for the remainder of the season today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He just couldn't get enough of Los Angeles.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

And you all call yourselves Clippers Fans!? No other fans in the history of sports (save perhaps Cubs fans) know how to be optimistic and love our team during the bad times than we do. Let's make the best of a seemingly not so good situation and welcome Smushy to the team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

hutcht02 said:


> And you all call yourselves Clippers Fans!? No other fans in the history of sports (save perhaps Cubs fans) know how to be optimistic and love our team during the bad times than we do. Let's make the best of a seemingly not so good situation and welcome Smushy to the team.


Different types of fans, just because we don't have the same outlook as you doesn't mean we're any "less" of clipper fans.

Fairweather fans simply disappear during the rough times, real fans stick it out for better or worse, all of us here are still talking & complaining about all this because we are the real fans.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

once again, I REPEAT, i welcome all these moves, id rather have these kinda moves than none at all....
and i say they play him ALOT, see if he is worth keeping after this season....id go
smush/dan/brevin
OR
dan/smush/brevin 

eh brevin doesnt cut it for me


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

leidout said:


> Different types of fans, just because we don't have the same outlook as you doesn't mean we're any "less" of clipper fans.
> 
> Fairweather fans simply disappear during the rough times, real fans stick it out for better or worse, all of us here are still talking & complaining about all this because we are the real fans.


I was referring to the posts people have put up talking about how they're leaving and how they can't take it anymore. No more blaming the players, front office, or coaching staff. You're either here because you want to be, and happy to cheer on whatever Clippers team is on the court, or we don't want you. This is where teams fall apart or come together. If we're divided and negative as fans, how can we reasonably expect the team to play the inspired Clippers basketball we've all fallen in love with at one point? Don't prove your loyalty and heart to me; Prove it to the Clippers. So what if they can't hear you? That's what being a fan is truely all about.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

hutcht02 said:


> I was referring to the posts people have put up talking about how they're leaving and how they can't take it anymore. No more blaming the players, front office, or coaching staff. You're either here because you want to be, and happy to cheer on whatever Clippers team is on the court, or we don't want you. This is where teams fall apart or come together. If we're divided and negative as fans, how can we reasonably expect the team to play the inspired Clippers basketball we've all fallen in love with at one point? Don't prove your loyalty and heart to me; Prove it to the Clippers. So what if they can't hear you? That's what being a fan is truely all about.


So blindly support anything they do? That's not being a fan, that's just being stupid.

I want this team to win a championship one day, and i will not be happy until at the very least we are contending (or on course) for a championship. 

Should the team be playing inspired basketball? Hell NO! If they were inspired by THIS season, then i don't wanna cheer for 'em. Being happy-go-lucky is not what the team or fans need right now. We need to be angry at the front office & coaching staff for completely blowing our chances for superstar players (we could have easily had Pau Gasol & Allen Iverson right now) & championship contention. 

I haven't bought any ticket packages this year or bought any merchandise because i want management to know that as a diehard fan, i am pissed off at what has occurred this season. During our playoff year & the old brand/maggette/miles/odom days i went to games & bought tshirts & crap. The front office doesn't pay attention to anything else.

A fan who truly cares about this team & the future of this team will be upset at this situation and not afraid to show it.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

leidout said:


> So blindly support anything they do? That's not being a fan, that's just being stupid.
> 
> I want this team to win a championship one day, and i will not be happy until at the very least we are contending (or on course) for a championship.
> 
> ...


Showing it is fine. Giving up isn't. I show it all the time too, but I'm not going anywhere or blaming anybody. I'm not specifically talking about you, Leidout, as much as I am the first few people that posted that said they're done for good. Where does quitting get us? No where. _That_, my friend, is stupid. So support what we have, and criticize as a caring fan does, but at the end of the day, you know you're waking up a Clippers fan tomorrow morning. And if it truely is that easy to hate being here, and to just call it quits, then you never truely were a fan. You were just along for the ride.

The joyride stops here, everyone. It's about time your fanhood is tested. Please fasten your seatbelts once again.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The sad thing is, i dont like this deal, because it makes us a BETTER team than we are now. Smush might actually mean another victory or two. For this offense, smush is actually better than knight and dickau combined, which is why dunleavvy went after him before going after either knight or dickau in the offseason. Hes not undersized, he plays good perimeter defense, hes an offensive minded PG, etc.

Had knight not had a two year deal, i wouldnt be shocked to see him (with a star PG in the draft or not) make this team next year as a primary backup. As it stands, i dont see us having a PG in the draft, plus picking up livvy's option, plus having knight come back since hes under contract, AND resigning smush. 

Im really not sure why everyone is complaining here...you guys are complaining for the wrong reason. Had we been a near playoff team, and we made this move, it makes all the sense in the world. However, as a team who needs losses, we should be complaining because this move makes us BETTER, and at a waste of money (the money we saved by letting cassell go). THATS why this move sucks. We need to lose, not improve ourselves.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Im really not sure why everyone is complaining here...you guys are complaining for the wrong reason. Had we been a near playoff team, and we made this move, it makes all the sense in the world. However, as a team who needs losses, we should be complaining because this move makes us BETTER, and at a waste of money (the money we saved by letting cassell go). THATS why this move sucks. We need to lose, not improve ourselves.


That's exactly why i'm complaining, what the **** is the front office thinking? Not only does everyone in LA (and probably the rest of the USA) hate this guy, but he's actually an upgrade.... why?!?!?! 

Go get freakin' Gerald Green who might be worth something to us other than making our pick WORSE!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't see him helping. He got into the doghouse with Phil and then Riley, he is definitely going to be in there with Dunleavy.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Why we should hate this guy:

From wikipedia (via sun sentinel)


> Parker is currently the subject of a complaint lodged against him by a valet parker who accused Parker of striking her after a dispute over a $12.00 parking fee. The female valet parking attendant, 41 year old Yomara McKenzie, alleges that Smush Parker injured her left arm at a condo building at 355 Biscayne Blvd. The valet could not find Parker's ticket even though Parker alleged that he had paid the $12 parking fee. A police report was generated and the matter is being investigated by the Miami Police Dept. The valet attendant alleges the altercation left severe scratches and possible nerve damage. McKenzie's personal injury attorney is planning to file civil suit for assault and battery. The Miami Heat moved Parker to their inactive list and put him on paid leave while they investigated the allegations.[7] On March 10, 2008, the Miami Heat waived Parker to free agency.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dunleavy is a selfish idiot, but i understand his position in signing smush...for us fans, we know that losses will get us a better draft pick...dunleavy is the coach, and he is too stubborn to concede this season as many of us already have...even one more win is better for dunleavy...a lot of us are thinking that a 30-51 record might get us a damn good lottery pick...on the other hand, dunleavy is thinking that a dunleavy coached team that goes 30-51 would make him look really bad...


if we were really smart, we would force elton to sit until next year, and actually fake an injury to maggette...kind of miami style...start the pg that would most likely help thornton's development, make kaman sit due to "back spasms" and "flu"....let mobley play about 20 minutes per game to stay sharp, and let powell get some burn and see if he develops into a decent backup...riley is a champioinship caliber gm/coach and he is tanking...dunleavy and the clippers front office should take a hint and do the same thing...

miami will tank, get beasley or rose to pair up with wade, and also either resign marion, or let him go for some cap space(to possibly sign elton???) and be on there way to more championship runs, while we will make all the stupid moves to keep us mired in mediocrity...


but we are all fans, and we will all be here to complain our asses off...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> The sad thing is, i dont like this deal, because it makes us a BETTER team than we are now. Smush might actually mean another victory or two. For this offense, smush is actually better than knight and dickau combined, which is why dunleavvy went after him before going after either knight or dickau in the offseason. Hes not undersized, he plays good perimeter defense, hes an offensive minded PG, etc.
> 
> Had knight not had a two year deal, i wouldnt be shocked to see him (with a star PG in the draft or not) make this team next year as a primary backup. As it stands, i dont see us having a PG in the draft, plus picking up livvy's option, plus having knight come back since hes under contract, AND resigning smush.
> 
> Im really not sure why everyone is complaining here...you guys are complaining for the wrong reason. Had we been a near playoff team, and we made this move, it makes all the sense in the world. However, as a team who needs losses, we should be complaining because this move makes us BETTER, and at a waste of money (the money we saved by letting cassell go). THATS why this move sucks. We need to lose, not improve ourselves.


I still can't see Livingston back next year. The qualifying offer is $5.8 Million for a guy coming off a horrific injury who never proved anything even before that. That's a hell of a lot of money for probably little to nothing in return.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> I still can't see Livingston back next year. The qualifying offer is $5.8 Million for a guy coming off a horrific injury who never proved anything even before that. That's a hell of a lot of money for probably little to nothing in return.


and there is already tendinitis in the knee...

and also, i think that the clippers will sign a lottery pick pg this year in the draft...which would make livingston very expendable...and a 5.8 million contract is nothing to sneeze at either...i really don't know what will happen to livy...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow livingston would get that kinda money for not doing ****? 
sorry but i think we should move on unless he takes less money to stay here which i doubt
.
it seems a couple great pgs come out of every draft, i wonder if we can land ONE...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, because I don't watch the Lakers all that often, but I seem to remember Smush hitting a lot of threes for them a few years back. Am I making this up? I thought he could be a decent second option...the problem is, the Clippers need a first option.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

man, now the laker fans are going to make fun of us more than usual. bleh.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> and there is already tendinitis in the knee...


Don't forget about the other knee being dislocated before (every dislocation on a joint makes another one more likely to happen), plus the torn cartilage in his shoulder & stress reaction in his back... that's not even counting the really bad injury.

Anything over minimum 2 year deal is a waste, and even that much is probably going to be a waste. Time to move on, he's an (occasional) back up PG at best.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Don't forget about the other knee being dislocated before (every dislocation on a joint makes another one more likely to happen), plus the torn cartilage in his shoulder & stress reaction in his back... that's not even counting the really bad injury.
> 
> Anything over minimum 2 year deal is a waste, and even that much is probably going to be a waste. Time to move on, he's an (occasional) back up PG at best.



yeah, you guys know i am one of the biggest livingston supporters in the clips forum, but his injury history cannot be ignored...

my hope is that he will maybe outgrow his injury problems once he ages a bit and adds a bit more muscle to his frame....but, livy's injury history suggets that he will never be healthy...i really do see a uniquely skilled player in him, but if he can't stay on the court, what's the use????

i really lament the fact that we could've had iverson or paul pierce...pierce especially...however, i think that 6'7" pgs with his court vision and defensive abilities deserve one more shot and hopefully he can start in the clippers backcourt next year alongside our lottery pick guard...

currently, we have the 6th worst record in the league...last year, the blazers ended up with the 6th worst record and got the first pick...i really hope history repeats itself...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clippers should just sign me, I'll definitely help them get Derrick Rose.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Clippers should just sign me, I'll definitely help them get Derrick Rose.


i'll help out...i suck skill wise, but i'm an athletic beast...5'9" and i can actually touch the rim...my vertical has been measured at 34" on good days...i play lindsey hunter type defense and i grab offensive boards like hotcakes...sign me up!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

oh yeah, i can palm the ball with my right hand on good days with the right kind of ball...


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

As a follow up on an earlier question, Smush Parker isn't gay. I went to the TImberwolves-Clippers game on Monday and saw Smush come out after halftime and kiss a woman sitting courtside, and I don't think she is his mom.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

hutcht02 said:


> As a follow up on an earlier question, Smush Parker isn't gay. I went to the TImberwolves-Clippers game on Monday and saw Smush come out after halftime and kiss a woman sitting courtside, and I don't think she is his mom.


He still blows.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Blows what?

Ba doom chsss

Thank you, thank you...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Blows what?
> 
> Ba doom chsss
> 
> Thank you, thank you...


hahaha

smush didnt look so horrible originally, but these last couple games, his handles are horrible he seems like he doesnt want to be out there he plays with no effort at times he looks so lazy at times too at times he tries to do too much......ill wait till the end of the season to really give an overall evaluation 

BUT i do like that for the most part he tries to find guys, at times, even though hes been sucking, im like damn if only the guys could finish he gives someone the ball and they miss, he gets passed a double and nothing happens.....

but again, 3 players on the bench?

****s tuff


----------

